# Benrus Type I I Miltary Diver / Naviagtor Watch



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Another gem I picked up recently.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a beauty Duarte - looks similar to the Marathon Navigator I bought from Roy a couple of weeks ago.

Is it a quartz or mechanical (auto or manual wind)?

Very


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> That's a beauty Duarte - looks similar to the Marathon Navigator I bought from Roy a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Is it a quartz or mechanical (auto or manual wind)?
> 
> ...


Thanks! It is an auto, 17 jewels ETA based, Benrus modified auto. The case style was used by Adanac/Marathon watches also..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

ta for the info - definitely a good looking range of watches. I'm wearing my Marathon Navigator today


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum Duarte and great pics, I think the Benrus is my favorite of the ones you've posted so far.


----------

